# Tea



## BethM (Dec 4, 2008)

This is totally random.....

This is the time of year when my husband starts having to duck when he opens the cabinet because boxes of tea start falling out on him. Last time I was at World Market, they had PG Tips on sale ($9.99 for 120 tea bags), plus I had a coupon for 15% off. I figured I would try it. 

Wow! This puts American tea to shame! Is all English tea this good!? Because I don't think I can drink American tea anymore, now it tastes likedirty water to me.


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm addicted to tea! Don't like PG Tips though, its gross! I like Twinging's. They do Early Grey with Vanilla which is so nice! And their Assam is pretty nice.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Dec 4, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I'm addicted to tea!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


:baghead

..........Me too :lookaround

The other day when I had a sore throat I had about 10 cups of tea, LITERALLY!

Though I was ill,, TEA ROCKS :woohoo


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

That's expensive :shock:! I haven't had PG tips for years (but remember the funny adverts with the chimps well) but a box of their tea bags was $3 for 100 last time I saw them.

I like dilmah tea, I love tea and don't drink coffee anymore so we go through lots of tea bags in a week. I just usually get whatever is on special though it all tastes the same to me.

I have mine very strong with lots of sugar and I always leave the teabag in the cup while I'm drinking, yum!


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

BLEURGH! Tea is gross. Capuccino all the way


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

Fancy shop coffee is yum, I like mochacinnos. But so expensive :X, can be $4 just for a little cup of coffee, and that's 4kg of rabbit food money there.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2008)

That IS expensive. I just get powdered nescafe stuff, but it's yummy 

I can't drink stuff when I'm out because too many types of coffee upset my tummy, lol.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

You have that too? :shock: Neat! I have 5 empty containers of the mocha stuff in the cupboard . I was addicted to that for the last few weeks and just gave it up the other day, I was having a whole container every two days. Sakura loves the smell of it and goes bonkers if I give her an empty container to play with.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 4, 2008)

Hehe Ireland is in the 2007 guinness book of records for drinking the most tea per person per year Tea is like our main drink here, I drink approx. 35 cups a week, that's 5 a day. Is aoibhinn liom mo cupan tae! England has the records for eating the most baked beans and sweets per person per year! haha.


----------



## polly (Dec 4, 2008)

ya can't beat a nice cup of tetley tea :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

WOAH that's expensive tea bags!!!

I LOVE tea.... I go through phases where I don't 'remember' to drink it for a while lol, but right now I'm in the drinking-5-cups-a-day phase 

I always buy Tea Direct- fairtrade tea  But I also love the Twinings 'English Breakfast' tea if I can't get the fairtrade stuff....

Ooooh, the other day I went to our local farm shop, and me and my mum were looking at all the groceries, the different brands that you can't buy in regular supermarkets, etc. I found  Teapigs  tea bags. They were really expensive, at Â£3.49 for 15 tea bags :shock: but I thought I'd give it a try, and bought some of the Morning Glory tea, and OMG! It is soooooo nice!!!! 

We went to Sri Lanka last year and went to a tea plantation. I came home with a year's supply of loose tea. It's amazing stuff.... really nice and strong and flavour....ish lol, but you have to really make a whole pot and do it properly.

I can't drink coffee too much, it gives me.....gas (been around you guys so much I forget the English phrases for things now lol!0..... I end up having to take Gaviscon after it, and a whole night in San Francisco was ruined and we had to stay in because I'd drunk too much lovely coffee in one day!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote:*


> it gives me.....gas (been around you guys so much I forget the English phrases for things now lol!


I've forgotten what we say for gas here too :shock:! On no! We are losing our English-ness ! Not that I had much to begin with but I associate myself with Britain more than anything .

A good old fart would probably do though . Wind? Hmm. I can't remember.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote:*
> 
> 
> > it gives me.....gas (been around you guys so much I forget the English phrases for things now lol!
> ...


LOL!

I think we call it either indigestion, or hearburn here.... I'm not so sure.... To be honest, I always just called it 'tummy ache' before, but I think gas does actually describe it pretty well! It's kind of random how I used to be able to drink coffee quite well but now I can't


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

I usually call it gurgly tummy... or tummy ache... or a good fart will do! 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 4, 2008)

I love tea! I drink flavored green tea. My two favorites are mint and honey.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

*Ooo That Early Grey with Vanilla sounds good. I'm not a fan of much tea - I like regular iced tea (only if it's properly brewed!) and the same for hot tea with lots of sugar. I think I'd like to try some basic teas with the vanilla...... not a fan of things like orange in them tho.*

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> I'm addicted to tea! Don't like PG Tips though, its gross! I like Twinging's. They do Early Grey with Vanilla which is so nice! And their Assam is pretty nice.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry but Pennie I am laughing at your "Early Tea" haha!

Jen that is funny because gas here is the gas in your intestines, not your tummy, so that makes what I said funny! Gas in your tummy is "I need to burp" here. Gas at the other end is "farting" or "letting one off" .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Sorry but Pennie I am laughing at your "Early Tea" haha!


:huh


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha.. early grey! My mistake.. meant to say EARL Grey!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Sorry but Pennie I am laughing at your "Early Tea" haha!
> 
> Jen that is funny because gas here is the gas in your intestines, not your tummy, so that makes what I said funny! Gas in your tummy is "I need to burp" here. Gas at the other end is "farting" or "letting one off" .


Bleugh!!! I have a phobia of the 'B-word'..... I literally can't stand to hear it, or hear of it lol! *shivers*

I don't know what kind of gas/tummy ache it is, but it's high up in my stomach, under my chest really, and it hurts a lot and makes me feel cold and shivery.... it doesn't affect my bowels, if you know what I mean.... it's so weird.... :?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> Haha.. early grey! My mistake.. meant to say EARL Grey!
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


:roflmao:

I didn't see that!


I don't like Earl grey.... it tastes like flowers to me lol...


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha.. Earl Grey always reminds me of some old, greyhaired man... early grey just reminds me of a grey, miserable morning!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

I have tea every morning. I am tired of Tetley teas. What I need is to switch brands because one brand gets boring after awhile. Red Rose is OK at the moment. I like Twinging's Early Grey, but haven't triedthe Vanilla flavour. I'll have to tryPG Tips. I drink all my teas with honey. I noticed different honey has different tastes too.Smuckers Honey is my favorite, but I have to sneak packets from A&W because I can't find them in the stores. And funny thing, I don't drink that much Chinese tea.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *NZminilops wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Sorry but Pennie I am laughing at your "Early Tea" haha!
> ...


When you said Early Grey it was funny. Now Stan is saying it too haha! Do you really call earl grey early grey there or is this some sort of funny typo thread?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

I like tea a lot, but I go through phases of drinking it every day, and then not having it for two weeks. I think I need to start drinking some again! I usually have mine plain with no sugar or anything. I drink mostly herbal teas, I love peppermint tea and also rooibos. When I lived in Austria, I had a raspberry vanilla tea called Heisse Liebe (Hot Love) every morning, the family I lived with mailed me boxes here in the States after I came home! Everyone will probably make fun of me for this, but I have a small collection of Celestial Seasonings tea on top of my microwave. There's a tea shop in Seattle that I always buy tea from too. They're well known for their Market Spice tea, which is black tea with orange, cinnamon and some other spices.

Paul only really likes black tea. Any recommendations for what I should buy him?


----------



## Michaela (Dec 4, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Bleugh!!! I have a phobia of the 'B-word'..... I literally can't stand to hear it, or hear of it lol! *shivers*
> 
> I don't know what kind of gas/tummy ache it is, but it's high up in my stomach, under my chest really, and it hurts a lot and makes me feel cold and shivery.... it doesn't affect my bowels, if you know what I mean.... it's so weird.... :?


BURP! That's heartburn or indigestion isn't it? Gaviscon, what a feeling. 

I LOVE tea, I drink it all day. Most teachers allow us to make it in class and I have loads at home. I take too much sugar though I'm rotting my teeth. *Wants to be a dentist! * But just regular tea, none of that flavoured stuff.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

That sounds like acid, not gas, like if you eat too much fat or spicy stuff and your stomach acid comes back up.


----------



## BethM (Dec 4, 2008)

Maybe it's just the town I'm in, but $10USD for 120 tea bags, and an imported brand) isn't that bad here. The regular, plain tea is pretty inexpensive, but anything herbal or flavored or anything other than plain black (which I use for iced tea in the summer but I don't care for it hot) can be $3 for 20 bags; the fancy Republic of Tea brand can be $8 to $15 for 20 tea bags!

I think it might be because not a lot of people drink tea here, so the different herbal things are more "elite" and they charge more. 

The thing I liked about the PG Tips is that it has a nice full flavor without being bitter. I like a stronger tea flavor, but to get that from Lipton I have to let the bag sit for awhile and then it gets bitter. With my chronic sinus problems, I can't always taste the full flavor of things if they aren't strong, but I can taste bitterness or chemicals. I've got some white tea with some sort of fruit flavoring in it at work, but I won't be buying it again, because it smells so good, but has little to no flavor. Blech.

I also like hot tea with honey, but most of the time I just drink it plain. (I make iced tea with fresh mint.)

*


NZminilops wrote: *


> That's expensive :shock:! I haven't had PG tips for years (but remember the funny adverts with the chimps well) but a box of their tea bags was $3 for 100 last time I saw them.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

*BethM wrote: *


> but has little to no flavor. Blech.


That's the trouble with me. I use too much water and I don't let it sit long enough because I am rushing off to work in the morning.

I did get some Tazo tea for Christmas last year, but they are still sitting in the shelf with other boxes of tea I that have. :baghead


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

BethM, ahh ok, PG tips is just a common cheap tea here, funny how something can be worth so much more somewhere else.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

*No - I was commenting on the Earl Grey with Vanilla that she had called EARLY LOL! Sorry... *

*Still sounds yummy! I love vanilla! *

*NZminilops wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *NZminilops wrote: *
> ...


----------



## BethM (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't know that it's "worth" more here, it probably costs so much because it's an imported brand. I've never seen it in the normal stores, just the World Market. (Jason got some Ginger Bears there, which also aren't common here.) 

I think I must like it so much because it has a different flavor profile than the common cheap tea here. Also, I didn't need to let it steep for very long to get a strong flavor, while the Lipton here I have to let sit. 

*


NZminilops wrote: *


> BethM, ahh ok, PG tips is just a common cheap tea here, funny how something can be worth so much more somewhere else.


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 4, 2008)

Oooh...I love tea. I don't have it much in the summer but in the winter - I drink a lot. I buy several different brands but my favorites tend to be Stash and Bigelow. I love Earl Grey, Double Earl Grey (by Stash), Mint Medley (Bigelow I think), Peppermint, Spearmint, English Breakfast, and I forget what all else. I have about 30 different types of tea in my kitchen right now - in a basket - so I can reach in and grab whatever I'm in the mood for...

I have to have my tea with sugar (I use artificial) and milk....lots of milk.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 4, 2008)

It's imported here too Beth, but it's always been sort of cheap. It's not the cheapest by far but it's a good price. I do like it but always seem to forget it's there.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 4, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> It's not the cheapest by far but it's a good price.


We have a specialty tea shop (Cargo and James) that has very good tea that you can drink in their cafe or purchase to take home.

http://www.cargoandjames.com/pages/store-locations


----------



## BSAR (Dec 5, 2008)

I love tea!! I have never tried england's tea before, I never even knew they sold it in the US! I usually get Tipton or whatever its called, I like it a lot but I bet it would be put to shame against englands tea!


----------



## BethM (Dec 5, 2008)

I find it seriously funny that "cheap" English tea tastes better to me than the much more expensive American tea I've had.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 5, 2008)

Bleargh! I don't know how anyone can drink Earl Gray tea. I threw-up in my mouth a little just thinking about it 

I like Oolong tea with a bit of honey. French vanilla tea is good, too. I add a little milk and sugar to it on occasion and I make a tea mock-cappuccino thing lol

I don't drink tea often, but I do almost always have it around my apartment


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll pretty much drink any tea you put in front of me (same goes for coffee). I guess I don't have very discriminating tastes. Lately I've been drinking a lot of ginger tea because ginger is supposed to help your stomach. I think I need to cut out the coffee which I'm totally addicted to and then my stomach would probably get better. 

I actually have a whole tin of white tea made by The Republic of Tea. It was supposed to be "the greatest" but I'm not really liking it all that much.


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 5, 2008)

Question for the "expert" tea drinkers out there - What's your position on reusing tea bags several times. My husband will only use a tea bag once and then toss it. He also let's his steep forever until it looks like coffee. I think that's too strong and I just let mine sit a minute and then I'll reuse the tea bag at least once more. Am I just a wimpy tea drinker or is it just a matter of preference?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 5, 2008)

I can get two uses out of a tea bag before they become too weak.


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Dec 5, 2008)

While on vacation tried Numi Tea, Organic. Can't go back to the cheap teas anymore.
It's great and can use each bag three times and get a rich brew. Just have to time each cup carefully and keep the bags in the refrigerator between uses.

http://www.worldpantry.com/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/ExecMacro/numitea/store.d2w/report

So far have tried: Teas: White Nectar, Temple of Heaven - Gunpowder Green, and Monkey King - Jasmine Green: Teasans: Simply Mint, Ruby Chai, and Bushmen's Brew - Honeybush. Love them all.



[size="-2"][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif"][size="-2"][font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-Serif"][/font][/size][/font][/size]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 5, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> Question for the "expert" tea drinkers out there - What's your position on reusing tea bags several times. My husband will only use a tea bag once and then toss it. He also let's his steep forever until it looks like coffee. I think that's too strong and I just let mine sit a minute and then I'll reuse the tea bag at least once more. Am I just a wimpy tea drinker or is it just a matter of preference?


I guess I could consider myself an expert tea drinker lol, and I never reuse a tea bag! I let it steep for ages, and THEN I squeeze it out to get the most flavour out lol.... Then a tiny bit of milk- I like my tea to look very orangey. My best friend is the exact opposite and has the tea bag in for about 3 seconds, and then has about half a cup of milk lol!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 5, 2008)

*kirst3buns wrote: *


> What's your position on reusing tea bags several times.


One tea bag for about two cups of water in a tea pot, steep for 2-3 minutes, squeeze, and toss. I would let it steep longer if I had time. 

Edit: Add one tablespoon of honey, just enough to sweeten it,no milk.


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm a tea _and_ coffee addict, but I only drink decaf. I love Twining's Earl Grey (it tastes like flowers because it is made from burgomot flowers:biggrin2 and their Constant Comment (cinnamon and orange... MMM!) 

Herbal teas are favorites too especially celestial seasonings: Blueberry, Strawberry, Orange Spice, Peppermint, Chamomile, Apple Cinnamon, African rooibos Vanilla tea, the list goes on. I have like 15 different boxes of tea in our top cubbards over the fridge. Travis always teases me about my tea collection, hehe. 

And of course my collection of huge mugs. Gotta have the huge suckers in my home, lol.


----------



## polly (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't like earl gray but when I was in Mauritious they have vanilla tea and it was sooooo yummy i brought loads back. You can get a tetley tea with vanilla in it but its kind of hard to find its lovely too


----------



## delusional (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh look at all you with your posh tea. What's wrong with good old ASDA Smart Price, 80 bags for 28p?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 6, 2008)

Lol, delusional. I like lipton, does that count? Hehe. Mostly only iced though.


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 6, 2008)

Eww on re-using teabags!  By the time I'm done steeping my tea there wont be anything left of it, and anyway I leave it in the cup while I'm drinking.

If you're making a pot of tea it's meant to be one bag per person (an appropriate amount of water) and one "for the pot".

I thought about tea because of this thread and got some twinings english breakfast, it's nice! I notice it doesn't have a bitter taste like cheap tea can have. I hate that TV advert with Nigella Lawson though, bleh, "T is for twinings" hehe .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 6, 2008)

We had to go to the mall yesterday to get the kids' iPods repaired at the Apple store (thank goodness they're under warranty!) and this particular mall is sort of....... Snooty....... but they have a big TEA STORE LOL! Of course i thought of everyone here! 

Today I went to get groceries and I did buy a box of French Vanilla Tea Bags. I shouldn't have spent the extra money right now but I couldn't resist! 

It's very good. A little too "french" for me but I like it.(like it has a cream to it or something?)I think I'd like just plain vanilla better... which makes me wonder if I couldn't just add a nip of vanilla to my Lipton?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 7, 2008)

You'd probably like madagascar vanilla red by celestial seasonings. No "french", just madagascar vanilla flavor made with rooibos tea so no caffeine. It's really lovely imo .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

I like my caffeine! LOL! 

Sounds good tho!


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm drinking tea right now with lot's of milk and sugar and I'm dipping chocolate chip cookies into it...yum!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

*irishbunny wrote: *


> I'm drinking tea right now with lot's of milk and sugar


I am trying the Tazo Awake black tea right now. It is alittle bitter to me even though I used too much water again, but I let it steep for about ten minutes. I used sugar this time but didn't have any milk around.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

I had 2 cups of tea earlier while I was doing the Today thread.... I LOVE it so much! 

I only have a little bit of milk, and one sugar.... I like the tea really strong as well


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't stop drinking or thinking about tea since this thread . Now I want to go make another one! My teeth will be stained brown by the end of the week.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 7, 2008)

LOL! Isn't it funny how we affect each other? 

I've been craving deep fried brocolli all day!

Now, I want a cup of hot tea for some reason.......


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> LOL! Isn't it funny how we affect each other?
> 
> I've been craving deep fried brocolli all day!
> 
> Now, I want a cup of hot tea for some reason.......


Steve just made me one! I'm drinking it right now..... 

That's the other thing about tea. It tastes about a million times better when someone else makes it for you


----------



## furryface (Dec 7, 2008)

My Grandma was from Peterbrough in the UK, and when I was little she always made me tea when I was sick.

so being the unpatriotic American that I am...when I drink tea...it has to be the "English" way...LOL

milk and two teaspoons of sugar! LOL

Grandma and Mom always drank Lipton's so that's what I drink too! (Grandma always had a tea bag in her purse so she could be sure that she got what she wanted..not that horrible "American" tea..LOL)

My Brother is addicted to Earl Grey..


----------



## Mom of Joy and Love (Dec 8, 2008)

Tea brewing needs to be timed to prevent bitterness from the tannins.
Unlike the cheaper brands of tea, like Lipton, Numi Tea uses full tea leaves rather than tea dust. This allows for a richer flavor and the ability to reuse the tea bags getting a proper cup each time.
Whatever tea you drink be sure to time it according to directions to prevent bitterness. Full leaves give a noticeably better cup that's worth the extra cost.


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 8, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I am trying the Tazo Awake black tea right now. It is alittle bitter to me even though I used too much water again, but I let it steep for about ten minutes. I used sugar this time but didn't have any milk around.


I LOVE Tazo Awake tea. but Stash makes a good tea too. the best tea i ever had was homemade morroccan tea with mint.......mmmmmmmm soooooo gooooood!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 9, 2008)

I only like Apple Cinnamon ...Celestial Seasonings... Because of this thread I made 2 pots today, and my son shared it with me, with a little sugar. It's my favorite scent, too. 

I did have a lover once who made tea for me in the mornings. I think it was Earl Grey. I didn't especially like it and haven't had it since, but yes...anything tastes better when someone else makes it for you...especially if you're falling for him.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

I was sitting here re-reading this thread again, and desperately wanting a cup of tea, but felt too lazy to move. In the end I gave into temptation and decided to go make one...

BAD IDEA!!

Somehow, whilst squeezing out the teabag with the spoon, I managed to knock the cup and spilt boiling water all over my hand :X Ouch!! 



Cup of tea is nice though, once I'd remade it!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Jen, a word of advice for you.... 

stay away from sharp objects, boiling water, and sickly people.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Jen, a word of advice for you....
> 
> stay away from sharp objects, boiling water, and sickly people.


LOL! I told my friend on MSN and she said 'for God's sake you're a nightmare!!' 

It's true, I am! I should make a little nest like Chalk and hide away in it! 

It's alright though, it tingles a bit but it's not even red or anything luckily!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 9, 2008)

I've got another question for the tea-drinking members of RO:

Which biscuit is best for dunking?

I vote HobNob! 

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm kinda boring.... Rich Tea all the way!


----------



## pinksalamander (Dec 9, 2008)

NOOO! Rich Tea go all sludgy. Like Peter Kay would say, HobNobs are the SAS of biscuits!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

biscuts are cookies here I Think........ 

dunking is usually done in milk or coffee here.

I like Oreos to dunk in milk but if I were to dunk into a cup of hot tea...... I would have to go with Chips Ahoy or maybe a Vanilla Finger


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

pinksalamander wrote:


> I've got another question for the tea-drinking members of RO:
> 
> Which biscuit is best for dunking?



CHOCOLATE DIGESTIVES!

PS. I havnt read the whole thread, has Typhoo been mentioned yet? if not who is one of those that likes that disgusting tea?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> biscuts are cookies here I Think........
> 
> dunking is usually done in milk or coffee here.
> 
> I like Oreos to dunk in milk but if I were to dunk into a cup of hot tea...... I would have to go with Chips Ahoy or maybe a Vanilla Finger


I think they are too... I remember a random conversation once with Shiloh about biscuits VS cookies lol! 

Chips Ahoy? A cookie, or actual chips!?

Ooooooh the best thing ever, is a cup of hot chocolate, and dunking real chocolate in it! Then it goes all melty.... YUM! 

Fran, I love hobnobs too much to dunk them! Must be the chocolate ones.....


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Dec 9, 2008)

NZminilops wrote:


> and anyway I leave it in the cup while I'm drinking.



I tried this one. Nearly died choking. Of course, no help from my friends. They nearly died too....from laughing at me. 

:?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

Chips ahoy is a brand of chocolate chip cookie. Chips here are potato chips - not fries. 

Marshmallows in hot chocolate are the best! YUMMY!


----------



## kirst3buns (Dec 9, 2008)

> I've got another question for the tea-drinking members of RO:
> 
> Which biscuit is best for dunking?




I'm boring, but if I'm going to dunk in tea, I prefer really plain almond biscuit cookiesor biscotti. I love biscotti in just about any variety. Hmm, I think I'll make some this evening. I have a recipe for choloclate cranberry biscotti I've been meaning to try.


----------



## purplepeacock (Dec 9, 2008)

lol.....i read fran's post about which is your favorite biscuit to put in your tea and i'm thinking the usa biscuit.....like a dinner roll. i was trying to imagine what a garlic biscuit would taste like in tea and thought....YUCK!!! then i kept reading and was like...oh, duh....now i get it. i think i need a visual aid for this thread...lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

We stopped by the grocery and I found myself looking intently at this package of *biscuts* called Biscoff? from England? and then I was in the tea isle looking for the celestial seasons tea .......... a lady was listening to me tell Lexi how someone told me to try it..... and blah blah..... but they didn't have it.


----------

